# Rubiks brand lube



## Odin (Dec 13, 2008)

I’ve been kind of out of cubing lately and been very inactive/enactive on the forums, but enjoyskater got me a Rubik’s diy (I think it’s a diy I can’t pop its core cap and It came assembled can any one help me with that?) any way as a gift it came with stickers and lube. The lube came in a white syringe and was very "liquid like" but the thing is: it smells like soap, looks like soap, and when I was washing my cubes to get that stuff off my cube I noticed in the tub of water there was so much bubbles and I didn’t add any soap! So what I’m saying is, is Rubik’s brand lube really soap just labeled "Rubik’s lube"?


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

I heard somewhere that it is the same thing as furniture polish. It seems to work pretty well though.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 24, 2008)

puzzleproz has the same lube. I got a small injector thingy of it from them and it worked great for me. Though people kept on going, "dude! Why'd you put soap on your rubik's cube???" But yeah, it works fine though I do like CRC silicone better.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 24, 2008)

Odin said:


> ...but enjoyskater got me a Rubik’s diy (I think it’s a diy I can’t pop its core cap and It came assembled can any one help me with that?)



that's not a "diy", or not one I've ever heard of...
they come disassembled, they're actually called "assembly kits"


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 24, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > ...but enjoyskater got me a Rubik’s diy (I think it’s a diy I can’t pop its core cap and It came assembled can any one help me with that?)
> ...



fail


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Ya, i found out that its a rubiks blank cube. http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks Blank Cube Kit PVC.aspx


----------



## jmlee337 (Dec 25, 2008)

aznmortalx said:


> puzzleproz has the same lube. I got a small injector thingy of it from them and it worked great for me. Though people kept on going, "dude! Why'd you put soap on your rubik's cube???" But yeah, it works fine though I do like CRC silicone better.



lol, the smell is awesome


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it's furniture polish. I don't really care what it is. It's by far my lube of choice after jigaloo, CRC, silicone oil, and some other brand of silicone spray I can't remember. It gives smooth, fast turning without cutting down on responsiveness and accuracy.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 31, 2009)

How do i apply this LUBE???? just bought it and dont know how to lube it with the syringe thing...


----------



## Bomber (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, since syringes are such _difficult_ things to use I think you need a complete, in-depth tutorial on how to use one.

*Step One:* Remove the nozzle off the end of the syringe, don't pull the plunger or all the lubricant will spill out. Don't worry it's a common mistake.

*Step Two:* Pop out a piece of your cube by using the '45 degree pop' action. Now you have an edge piece in your hand you can move onto step three.
Keep the corners in the cube, you'll find out why later.

*Step Three:* You will notice a cavity in the edge piece you are holding, you are going to fill this 3/4 full with lubricant.
To fill, push down the plunger with your thumb whilst directing the nozzle into the cavity.

*Step Four*: This is the tricky bit, you have to insert the edge piece full of lubricant back into the cube without spilling any.
You may want to hold your cube upside down when doing this otherwise your lubricant will spill everywhere.

*Step Five:* Once your edge piece has been inserted all you have to do is work it around, turn every piece of the cube and make sure it covers the entire cube.
Lube will spill out, don't worry this can be wiped away without affecting the stickers.

All done!

Alternatively you could just spray it inside like any other silicone lubricant. The idea is to spray lubricant designed for your Rubik's Cube into your Rubik's Cube, which, obviously is a very difficult thing to comprehend.


----------



## qazefth (Feb 4, 2009)

3/4????? wow!

I though I just need too put just few drops in there..


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thompson said:


> I heard somewhere that it is the same thing as furniture polish. It seems to work pretty well though.




I can confirm that furniture polish deffo works! Just tried it today, and boy am I glad I finally found something which actually works!! Had no end of troubles trying to find a good lube. Before I found these forums I had tried:

Cooking oil
Grease (definite no no!)
WD40 (another no no!)
3 in 1 Oil
Spray silicone lube (by the same ppl who make WD40)
Graphite Powder
The oil-based lubes were no use because it corodes the plastic, giving a sticky feel and eventually weakening the cube.
The silicone spary was OK, giving really slippy cube, but again there was a problem with stickyness.
Graphite powder was the opposite, it completely removed any stickyness, but movement felt 'rough' and not as slipy as the silicone.

Then I tried Mr Sheen Multisuface polish - supposed to work on wood, metal, glass, (and crucially) plastic. To apply it, I just twisted each slice 45 degrees, sprayed and worked it in. I then spread the slices with thin screw drivers and blasted the cube with a hair dryer - it has the effect of drying out the polish and preventing any stickyness. Now it works like a dream - Mr Sheen's the best lube ever!!


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 6, 2009)

qazefth said:


> 3/4????? wow!
> 
> I though I just need too put just few drops in there..



Read his post again.


----------



## Slayer007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Well, since syringes are such _difficult_ things to use I think you need a complete, in-depth tutorial on how to use one.
> 
> *Step One:* Remove the nozzle off the end of the syringe, don't pull the plunger or all the lubricant will spill out. Don't worry it's a common mistake.
> 
> ...



Forgive me for this may be a noob question, but what are the pros and cons of using the lube/syringe thingo that is provided with the cube when ordered from rubik's compared to CRC or Jig-a-loo when it comes to cubing? (Excluding the convenience factor of course)

And does it actually smell like bar soap? o_o I wouldn't mind if it has a fruity tinge on it instead. That would be rather interesting.


----------

